# Foreign body removal tongue



## lmeadows (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what the procedure code would be for removal of embedded foreign body in the tongue?  Is it simply 40804 since there is no specific code for the tongue?  Or since there is not specific code for the tongue do I have to use 41599?thanks!!


----------



## maryir (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you ever get a reply to your question? - or - What code did you use?  I have the same question and do not want to use the 41599.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*41599*

I believe you will have to use 41599 - Unlisted procedure, tongue, floor of mouth

40804 is specific to the vestibule of the mouth - *The vestibule consists of the mucosal and submucosal tissue of the lips and cheeks within the oral cavity, not including the dentoalveolar structures. * (from lay description of 40804, Encoder Pro).

However, you can base you fee on what you would charge for 40804. 

Don't be afraid of unlisted codes. I use them all the time. Yes, the payer will require op notes and some explanation of your reasoning in re the fee charged, but I don't usually have any problem getting these paid. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tcowboys07 (Oct 4, 2011)

3m gives you procedure code 25.94 with cpt 41599 you must submit the op report with the unlisted code.


----------

